# Peppertree Atlantic Beach...Here we go again.



## Kozman (Feb 6, 2019)

I just received an e-mail from Festiva informing me that the resort sustained major damage from the August hurricane and will remain closed until May. Of course we only find out about this damage 6 months afterwards and probably not so coincidentally just after the maintenance fees are declared delinquent. They probably thought many would not pay.

The good news is that Festiva is so graciously trying to accommodate owners by letting them book at alternate Festiva locations. Since I acted immediately I managed to nab a week at Church Street in Charleston. The e-mail stated that vouchers would be mailed to owners, but they are not necessary. Just call reservations. Good luck.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2019)

Church Street in Charleston, SC is a difficult resort to exchange into. Great exchange, enjoy your week in Charleston. There are so many outstanding restaurants and historic places in the area to visit and enjoy.

Look for a second week in either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head, you are only a two (2) hours  drive from either locations.


----------



## RLS50 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kozman said:


> I just received an e-mail from Festiva informing me that the resort sustained major damage from the August hurricane and will remain closed until May. Of course we only find out about this damage 6 months afterwards and probably not so coincidentally just after the maintenance fees are declared delinquent. They probably thought many would not pay.
> 
> The good news is that Festiva is so graciously trying to accommodate owners by letting them book at alternate Festiva locations. Since I acted immediately I managed to nab a week at Church Street in Charleston. The e-mail stated that vouchers would be mailed to owners, but they are not necessary. Just call reservations. Good luck.


Wait, you just got that email this week?   You did not receive any previous heads up or communications about the damage and impact to the resort?


----------



## Kozman (Feb 12, 2019)

RLS50 said:


> Wait, you just got that email this week?   You did not receive any previous heads up or communications about the damage and impact to the resort?


Guess I didn't. I don't recall getting much of anything from Festiva. Besides that was six months ago. I probably thought it would have been repaired well before my week.


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2019)

Some resorts have to wait for insurance money before they can do repairs.
They should have told you about the damage,did they close after the hurricane?
Is your maintenance fee up to date?
I wouldn’t worry since they gave you a voucher to go to Charleston.
Hopefully they will be up and running by next year?
Silentg


----------



## Kozman (Feb 12, 2019)

silentg said:


> Some resorts have to wait for insurance money before they can do repairs.
> They should have told you about the damage,did they close after the hurricane?
> Is your maintenance fee up to date?
> I wouldn’t worry since they gave you a voucher to go to Charleston.
> ...



I think they said May of this year. When I called they said the voucher was not necessary. So if you didn't receive a voucher yet go ahead and call to improve your chance at getting something good.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 13, 2019)

It looks like the project to repair the Atlantic Beach has hit a snag! Now they won't be open until November!

//////////////////////////////////

As we announced last month, recovery from Hurricane Florence at Festiva's Atlantic Beach Resort is progressing but is moving slowly. Unfortunately, our timeline for fully reopening the resort has been delayed to November 1, 2019, at the earliest. We know that our owners are anxious to return to their home resort and enjoy the beach and the property, and the resort management and board of directors are doing their best to complete repairs as quickly as possible. 

Our goal is to provide owners and guests with the best experience possible when we are able to reopen the resort and we will continue to keep you updated as renovations and repairs progress. Buildings in Phase II of the resort sustained the most damage and are in need of complete renovations. Damage to Phase III buildings was not as severe; however, as of this writing, we are still waiting for final insurance assessments, which is delaying the repair process. 

We are not alone in continuing to deal with the aftermath of the hurricane, as we know of at least 30 other comparable properties in the Atlantic Beach area that have yet to reopen and are still completing repairs and renovations. 

For those owners of weeks 37-22 who received certificates to compensate for your lost usage at Atlantic Beach Resort, you are still able to use the certificate; however, it is recommended to visit one of the other resorts available, as reservations at Atlantic Beach will be extremely limited in November and December once the resort reopens. 

We appreciate your patience as we work to repair your resort. If you have any questions or would like to check availability for a week at one of our other properties, please call the Festiva Owner Service Team at 855-411-9335. You can also see updates and photos of the resort on the Festiva Blog.

Kind Regards,

Atlantic Beach Resort Management

Festiva Management Services


----------



## allsmiles2771 (Apr 29, 2019)

Is it true that Festiva has recently found the 5-6 million dollars to buy the land lost in the bankruptcy of Section I at Peppertree AB ?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2019)

Festival/ Peppertree IMO has some strange bookkeeping methods. They need to be audit by an independence auditing company.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 29, 2019)

I would have bailed on this one during or right after their last fiasco...

George


----------



## allsmiles2771 (Apr 29, 2019)

There is a possibility that town homes might replace the demolished units but who knows the truth ? Foxes guarding the hen house and YOU know what I mean.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel that this land will be sold to a private land developer and he will build private residential  homes or residential condos.

Only time will tell.


----------



## allsmiles2771 (Apr 30, 2019)

Festiva may be building town homes to replace the demolished units.


----------



## elaine (May 2, 2019)

Hmmm. I use to own in the demolished phase. Always wondered about if there wasn’t something up. 
They spent a lot building elevators maybe 7 years prior. Then they all suddenly had Intrusive water damage-and not from a major storm. Wouldn't that have been evident during elevator construction? Maybe it just happens. And then they quickly offered everyone “turn your deed in for free” offer. Lucky break for off weeks wanting to get out. I anticipate some nice condos....


----------



## allsmiles2771 (May 3, 2019)

They had put band aids on instead of properly fixing things and pocketing the money. Money and greed is their driving force. They don't care about YOU as an owner. You are just in their way except for your MONEY. They should be in prison.


----------

